# look what i found s



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Current Link to Bonnet Struts*



aussietrail said:


> Bonnet struts
> 
> P.S. I just saw them pop-up there again under a different listing.


Here's one with 3 days remaining.........

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4620988885&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how much can u get em for us nissan forum users??


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

searching ebay


http://cgi.ebay.ca/NISSAN-X-TRAIL-Bonnet-GAS-STRUT-KIT_W0QQitemZ4620


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Shame that it has been REMOVED by the seller for some reason!



> This listing (#4620) has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number.


But someone from this forum managed to score the previous auction and I really hope they will receive it!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*DUH ??*



aussietrail said:


> Shame that it has been REMOVED by the seller for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> But someone from this forum managed to score the previous auction and I really hope they will receive it!


What was it ????????????????


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Bonnet struts 

P.S. I just saw them pop-up there again under a different listing.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*NEW Bonnet Struts*

The "prop-rod" that holds up our bonnet can get in the way sometimes and be a bit of a pain you know where...Also, if you install a CAI system, you won't have a place to store the prop-rod if / when you remove the front air intake tube.

I explored getting a set of bonnet struts quite some time ago but was not at all pleased with the outcome...so I never installed them.

Since then I managed to get a much better set (stainless steel) thanks to Jalal. Here are some pics of them installed on my ride:





Very smooth operating - sure makes it a lot more convenient when working under the bonnet - look good also.

Installation is a 1 on a scale of 1 to 10.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice.

Does the hood open by itself after you trip the latch, or are they more for just keeping the hood up?
Are they readily available? 
Cost?
Might make a good self Christmas present.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Does the hood open by itself after you trip the latch, or are they more for just keeping the hood up?
> Are they readily available?
> ...


After you trip the latch, you just make a slight lift and let go - struts do the rest.

Seem to be readily available.

Here's where I got them:

Australian On Line X-Trail Shop X-Treme Accessories

Nice self-gift indeed and still time to get them delivered.

Cheers


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks. Just sent them an enquiry. Lots of neat stuff there.
It's times like these that I regret The States not getting the X-Trail.
It sure would help the aftermarket.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Roger,
Looks like you've been a little busy with the new Bonny - bonnett struts, Alutec strut bar.
What's next?
Enjoy!!


----------

